# How can you tell if you have Graves



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hubby is on only half of a pill. His blood pressure is normal. When he was diagnosed his blood pressure was 140 now its 123. He is on nothing really....yet is having his thyroid out Sept 14.

I just don't get it. I would think he would have to be on lots of meds to have Graves. Last year he lost 30 lbs and was hyperthyroid. He was put on 6 pills and heart meds and became hypo fast.

I'm nervous.....does he have Graves? Is this normal?

Ocean


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

oceanmist said:


> Hubby is on only half of a pill. His blood pressure is normal. When he was diagnosed his blood pressure was 140 now its 123. He is on nothing really....yet is having his thyroid out Sept 14.
> 
> I just don't get it. I would think he would have to be on lots of meds to have Graves. Last year he lost 30 lbs and was hyperthyroid. He was put on 6 pills and heart meds and became hypo fast.
> 
> ...


Hello,

What kind of pill does he take half? Do you have the name of the pill and dosage? Was he diagnosed with Graves? Is Graves the reason he's having a TT? How does he feel? I am sure you are nervous. You'll find some help soon. :hugs::hugs:

Best, Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Hubby is on only half of a pill. His blood pressure is normal. When he was diagnosed his blood pressure was 140 now its 123. He is on nothing really....yet is having his thyroid out Sept 14.
> 
> I just don't get it. I would think he would have to be on lots of meds to have Graves. Last year he lost 30 lbs and was hyperthyroid. He was put on 6 pills and heart meds and became hypo fast.
> 
> ...


The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.

If I recall correctly, at one time, you were hoping that your husband would have TT so that you two could resume your normal life together.

And I believe that it was established that your husband is hyperthyroid and also that the better choice was surgery to make sure if he has cancer or not.

Not sure I remember your whole story though.

As per the query of the other poster, we do need more info on the med and so on.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry been away...His on tapazole 5 mg only 1/2 a pill. I can see he is getting a little hyperthyroid. He has no goiter, or eye issues, he isn't well But how can you be on such little medication?

Ocean


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

did your husband have RAIU? did you get any antibody labs done? how about his FT3 FT4 and TSH?????


----------

